

Yahoo Really Only Paid $262 Million For Tumblr - daegloe
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericjackson/2013/05/20/yahoo-really-only-paid-262-million-for-tumblr/

======
mcherm
I object to the math here.

Just because many investors were not taking Yahoo's cash into account in
valuing the company does NOT mean that they spent less than 1.1 billion for
Tumblr.

The issue with spending 1.1 billion for Tumblr is that this is 108 other
companies that they can't buy for 10 million each (assuming $20 million to
assess the companies). Which is OK, I suppose, if Tumblr is worth it, but are
they?

~~~
mrgreenfur
Yeah, exactly. Is this author drunk? Just because they found some cash
somewhere else, doesn't mean they didn't spend it...

------
neogodless
"The company is on track to make $100 million this year."

So they have a _goal_ of making $100 million. They make $13 million in the
first 4-5 months. They are "on track."

Wait...

~~~
wodenokoto
No, they made 13 million in their first quarter this year - the same as they
did all of the last year.

It is not unreasonable to expect them to reach the 100 million goal. They are
growing their income at a fast rate, so it is fair to say they are on track.

------
gokulk
It was not like it got the 832 something million for free. This article just
waste a couple minutes of my time.

